# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  الأقتصاد الدولي

## يوسف ابو خيط

الأسواق المالية   
السوق هي المكان أو أسلوب الاتصال، أو الإجراءات المتداخلة، مما يجمع بين البائع والشاري، لإنجاز تبادل تجاري معين ينطوي على تقابل في المصالح بينهما، ولكل سوق من الأسواق أعراف وتقاليد تنظم العمل فيها. وتتمتع الأسواق، التي هي أكثر تطوراً وأهمية، بأنظمة خاصة بها وبقواعد وآلية عمل معينة تضبط أداءها وتحفظ الحقوق الخاصة والعامة المتعلقة بنشاطها. 
أنواع الأسواق المالية 
الأسواق المالية les bourses ليست سوقاً واحدة متجانسة، بل هي أسواق متمايزة كل واحدة منها متخصصة بنوع معين من أنواع المبادلات المالية، ولكل منها مؤسساتها الخاصة وإن كانت في بعض الأحيان متداخلة. وتعدّ المصارف التجارية، وشركات التأمين، والبيوتات المالية، وشركات الاستثمار والتوظيف، وجمهرة المتعاملين بالأسناد التجارية[ر] ومؤسسات البورصة وهيئات الوساطة من أهم مؤسسات «الأسواق المالية». 
ومن «الأسواق المالية» المتخصصة «سوق النقد» money market وهي السوق المختصة بتداول وسائل الائتمان[ر] القصيرة الأجل وبآلية تدفقاتها، وهي تُعنى خاصة، بحركة رأس المال الدائر ولاسيما للمصالح الصغيرة، وبالقروض الشخصية، وبالكمبيالات والأوراق التجارية، وبالحوالات المقبولة من المصارف، وبأذون الخزانة وبأسناد الدولة قصيرة الأجل وما شابه ذلك. وتعدّ «سوق الخصم» discount market إحدى الفروع الثانوية «لسوق النقد»، وفيها يجري حسم، وإعادة حسم، الأوراق التجارية والأسناد الخاصة والعامة. ولما كانت هذه الأصول هي «شبه نقد» أي أنها أكثر أنواع رأس المال سيولة بعد النقود والودائع تحت الطلب، فإنها تُقتنى من قبل المصارف التجارية والأشخاص بوجه انتقائي كاحتياطات ثانوية. ويجري ذلك عادة وفق أسلوب مبرمج وتنوع مختار لضمان سلامة «محفظة الأوراق التجارية» port folio للجهات المقتنية لها. كذلك فإن «سوق صرف العملات» foreign exchange market هي أيضاً من الفروع الثانوية لسوق النقد. 
أما السوق الرئيسة الأخرى من الأسواق المالية فهي «سوق رأس المال» capital market. وهي التي تصدر عنها، وتُتداوَل فيها، القروض والتسهيلات الائتمانية متوسطة الأجل وطويلته، ولاسيما المتعلق منها بالاستثمار[ر] الاقتصادي وبمسائل التنمية الاقتصادية. وثمة سوق لرأس المال المحلي وسوق لرأس المال الأجنبي. 
وإضافة إلى الأسواق المذكورة آنفاً، هناك ما يعرف «بسوق الأوراق المالية» أو البورصة stock exchange، فإذا كانت معظم عمليات «سوق النقد» و«سوق رأس المال» تنجز ضمن ردهات المصارف ومع مؤسسات مالية أو فيما بينها، فإن «سوق الأوراق المالية» ما هي إلا الحيز الجغرافي الضيق الذي يجتمع فيه السماسرة والصيارفة والوسطاء وممثلو البيوتات المالية بهدف إتمام عملية مبادلات الأوراق المالية المختلفة. فلأجل تخطي عامل الزمن وإيجاد وسيلة تمكن صاحب الأوراق المالية أو الأسهم من الاستفادة منها قبل حلول أجلها أو قبل موعد تصفية المشروع، ظهرت «سوق الأوراق المالية» لتسمح بالتداول المستمر لتلك الأوراق، وذلك وفق أسعار محددة تمليها اعتبارات العرض والطلب اليوميين على نحو علني وبأسلوب يضمن حقوق المتعاملين ويقضي على التداول غير المشروع ويسهل للمختصين تتبع الأداء. 
ومع أن الأدوار التي تؤديها الأسواق المالية المختلفة هي أدوار مستمرة في طبيعتها وجوهرها، فإن مؤسسات كل سوق وأدواتها هي عرضة للتبدلات مع الزمن وفقاً لمستجدات التطور. وأمثلة ذلك كثيرة منها ما جرى عندما وثقت المصارف المركزية الأوربية تعاونها بعد قيام السوق الواحدة، وعندما برز سوق «اليورو دولار أو الدولار الأوربي» بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وعندما استنبطت «شهادات الإيداع لأجل» certificate of deposit في مطلع الستينات، وأخيراً عند إدخال التقنيات الإلكترونية والمعلوماتية على أعمال السوق وغير ذلك. 
الأصول التاريخية للأسواق المالية 
إذا كانت الأصول التاريخية للأسواق المالية تعود إلى عهود قديمة قدم التعامل بالائتمان، فإن تلك الأسواق تطورت مع تطور العمل المصرفي. وبمجيء المصارف التجارية، في القرن الثامن عشر، بدأت تبرز المعالم الأولى «للأسواق المالية» بشكلها الحالي. 
أما «سوق الأوراق المالية»، ومع أن وسطاء التعامل بالأوراق المالية كانوا دائماً في الوسط التجاري وكان لهم أماكن تجمّع محددة تركزت أحياناً في المقاهي، فإن أول بورصة منظمة في العالم كانت تلك التي افتتحت في لندن عام 1802. ثم انتظمت بورصة نيويورك رسمياً عام 1817، وبعدها بورصة باريس وميلانو، وانتشرت مثيلاتها في معظم المراكز التجارية في الغرب. ثم امتدت إلى مختلف أركان المعمورة، فاشتهرت بورصات طوكيو وهونغ كونغ وسنغافورة. أما الدول العربية فيوجد فيها اليوم أسواق للأوراق المالية في معظم عواصمها، بيد أن أهمها هي أسواق بيروت والكويت والقاهرة، ويقوم «الاتحاد العربي لبورصات الأوراق المالية» و«صندوق النقد العربي» بتطويرها. وأخيراً، لا بد من الإشارة إلى أن ثورة التقانات الإلكترونية والاتصالات الدولية الفورية وحّدت إلى حد كبير بين الأسواق الكثيرة الأمر الذي بات يدفع بعضهم للاعتقاد بأنها أصبحت بمنزلة سوق عالمية واحدة. 
آلية عمل الأسواق المالية والأزمات فيها 
إن لأسواق المال آلية عمل معينة ترتكز على معطيات العرض والطلب. بيد أن للعامل النفسي في أسواق المال دوراً أساسياً، فقد يخلق أزمة أو يحول دون أخرى. ففي أثناء الرواج الاقتصادي ترتفع أسعار الأسهم نتيجة تزايد الأرباح التي تحققها الشركات ويزداد الطلب على الاقتراض لتوسيع المصالح الاقتصادية مما يرفع معدلات الفوائد المصرفية. إلا أن ارتفاع ثقة المستثمرين وازدياد الحوافز أمام المدخرين وما تولده حالة الرواج من معطيات اقتصادية جديدة ترفع هذه كلها المعدلات العامة للأسعار، وفي ذلك تكمن بذور الأزمات اللاحقة. فربح المستثمرين يصبح، إلى حد كبير، ربحاً وهمياً نتيجة للأوضاع التضخمية، والإقبال القوي للناس على الاستثمار والتوظيف يجعل الكثيرين منهم يتسرعون باقتناء أسهم وأوراق تجارية لشركات يجهلون أوضاعها الحقيقية. لذلك فإذا ما تعثرت بعض هذه الشركات، أو إذا تبدلت قناعات المستثمرين، لأسباب قد تكون أحياناً خاصة بهم، وطرأت تغيرات في معطيات العرض والطلب في السوق تبدأ الأسعار والأرباح بالانخفاض وتنعكس الحركة من صعود إلى هبوط. وغالباً ما يتأثر المستثمرون الهامشيون قبل غيرهم عند بدء الأزمات، إلا أن نطاق المتضررين يتسع مع مرور الوقت، ولاسيما عند تكاثر الأقاويل والإشاعات، وقد تعصف الأزمة إذا ما تسارعت وتائر حركة البيع ودب جنون الذعر. كذلك لا بد من الإشارة إلى الأزمات التي تحصل أحياناً نتيجة التلاعب أو الاختلاسات أو تواطؤ جهات مستغلة، ولاسيما في الحالات التي تكون فيها الأسواق غير منظمة تنظيماً كافياً أو تكون السلطات المالية قاصرة أو تكون رقابة الدولة ناقصة. 
وقد شهدت أسواق المال في الدول الرأسمالية في القرنين الماضيين الكثير من الأزمات، إلا أن أعظمها كانت تلك التي بدأت في سوق نيويورك عام 1929 وأدت إلى كساد عم العالم كله. ومن الهزات المفاجئة أيضاً كانت تلك التي حصلت في بورصة نيويورك في 19 تشرين الأول 1987، يوم «الاثنين الأسود»، إذ هبطت أسعار السوق لأسهم الشركات بحدود 50 بالمئة. أما في الأسواق العربية، فإن أضخم أزمة كانت «أزمة سوق المناخ» التي حصلت في الكويت عام 1982، والتي دفعت الدولة للتدخل وشراء أسهم بقيمة 2.5 مليار دولار دفعة واحدة. ويلاحظ أنه بعد كل أزمة كانت السلطات في البلد المعني تجري إصلاحات وتدخل الأنظمة التي تكفل تجنب أزمات جديدة. 


منقووول

----------


## المتميزة

مشكور كثير على المعلومات القيمة
بس عندي طلب صغير وان امكن مساعدتي في بحث عن المؤسسات المالية (البنوك المتخصصةوالخزينة العامة)    :Eh S(2):

----------


## dah

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المقال الثري بالمعلومات القيمة و وفقك الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا جزيلا

----------

